# what do you guys think



## moron (May 26, 2006)

what do you think of cohabing a puple spilo with 5 3-4" caribas in 125 gallon aquarium. very natural tanks
with like a shoal of 20 neon tetras









just want to see what you guys would say.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

pygos and serras









my vote is no


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

I think you know the answer already...why ask!..

pygo-Serra= the killing field.


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

just wanted to see what you all would say. thanks for the input!


----------



## shoal king (Oct 27, 2006)

go for it. just pay attention and have a tank ready just incase your silo needs to be moved.


----------



## inspectahdeck34 (Dec 31, 2006)

i agree give it a try but the out come probably is gonna suck if its not watched closely


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

You will ultimately end up with chewed up caribe, and a dead sanchezi...the only question is when.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

All those posts...and you don't know how the community will react to such a statement? I think you do!!!


----------



## Deadcenter (Jan 22, 2007)

I have 4 sanchezis with 2 caribes and they have been constantly fighting. took the apart after a week now selling them.


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

interesting....what size tank?


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

i say it might work for a minute then the pygos will kill the sanch when they out grow him


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

Im not going to try it.....just want to see what peoples think about it


----------



## Dairy Whip (Mar 26, 2006)

cohabs like that would look super cool i wish they would work......


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

Dairy Whip said:


> cohabs like that would look super cool i wish they would work......


no doubt man, try it out jim, just keep an eye on them, would be definatly neat if it worked for a long time


----------



## redrum781 (Apr 10, 2006)

Jim99 said:


> Im not going to try it.....just want to see what peoples think about it


well what do they think???????????????


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

risky but it could work or it could end in a very hostile environment


----------



## nubsmoke (Feb 4, 2004)

jmax611 said:


> i say it might work for a minute then the pygos will kill the sanch when they out grow him


Mine worked for more than a couple of minutes. In 04' I (with Pedros help) put 8 3-4" caribe with 10 3-4 inch sanchezi. They were in a HEAVILY planted tank w/ plenty of dither fish. The sanchezi would inhabit small areas where they could not see other sanchezi. The caribe stayed near the bottom levels, spread out evenly. This tank had the most spectacular feeding times out of all my fish! It is true that the sanchezi would take nips out of the caribe's dorsal fins, I guess from attacking from above. I removed smaller sanchezi and replaced w/ larger ones when needed. This kept the sanchezi at a constant size, to keep up with the faster growth rate of the caribe. I feel this helped keep smaller sanchezi from being killed, hence no casualties. This tank lasted for almost 11 months, until the size difference between the two species became too risky. I still have the largest sanchezi( 7 fish) from that group, and will someday put them all together again. The caribe are about to move from that 125, into a 240 w/ hopes of trying to breed them.


----------



## inspectahdeck34 (Dec 31, 2006)

hey nubsmoke just wanna say good luck with the breeding


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

Jim99 said:


> what do you think of cohabing a puple spilo with 5 3-4" caribas in 125 gallon aquarium. very natural tanks
> with like a shoal of 20 neon tetras
> 
> 
> ...


i dont think it would work man....like no offence what so ever but, i dont understand why people that know better ask these things..its better you just do it instead of being put down or told not to by us...just my 2 cents, saves the hastle i guess


----------



## nubsmoke (Feb 4, 2004)

itstheiceman said:


> what do you think of cohabing a puple spilo with 5 3-4" caribas in 125 gallon aquarium. very natural tanks
> with like a shoal of 20 neon tetras
> 
> 
> ...


i dont think it would work man....like no offence what so ever but, i dont understand why people that know better ask these things..its better you just do it instead of being put down or told not to by us...just my 2 cents, saves the hastle i guess
[/quote]
That's the same reason someone like Jeff/GG, did not announce his irritans tank right away, I never posted heavily on the topic(caribe/sanchezi). I made a comment here and there, because I new the eventual outcome. They would outgrow each other. You could see all the differences between the species, which was what I was really after. Those exciting months were all I needed. I didn't want the hassle either!


----------



## Xantarc (May 25, 2004)

hahah if you do it make sure to take some pics =P hahah at least that will last longer then the moment


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

its worth a try if theirs to much agression seperate the tank


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

Go for it dude....you are the coolest for trying such a crazy thing. You may be the first to try it too. And it will work for you too....they will cohab for many many years with no fin nips. Hell, maybe they will even pull off some interspecies breeding. When they do breed, let me know. I will buy some fry from you. You should give everyone pointers on how you make such a crazy thing work for you month by month with super cool updates and stuff. Wow man.....I wish I had a tank as big as yours to put one of each type pirahna in, now that would be one cool ass cohab. Maybe I will try it in my 55 gallon. Any tips?


----------



## LRM (Mar 15, 2007)

At the risk of this post being soaked in the sarcasm that all but drips from the one above it, I'd suggest checking out the OPEFE website on the research page. There is a very very interesting article about almost the same situation. I couldn't take my eyes off of it and was actually disappointed when it ended.


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

you posted this...



itstheiceman said:


> i dont think it would work man....like no offence what so ever but, i dont understand why people that know better ask these things..its better you just do it instead of being put down or told not to by us...just my 2 cents, saves the hastle i guess


...wtf?


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

NJKILLSYOU said:


> i dont think it would work man....like no offence what so ever but, i dont understand why people that know better ask these things..its better you just do it instead of being put down or told not to by us...just my 2 cents, saves the hastle i guess


...wtf?
[/quote]

right?


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

NJKILLSYOU said:


> i dont think it would work man....like no offence what so ever but, i dont understand why people that know better ask these things..its better you just do it instead of being put down or told not to by us...just my 2 cents, saves the hastle i guess


...wtf?
[/quote]


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

NJKILLSYOU said:


> i dont think it would work man....like no offence what so ever but, i dont understand why people that know better ask these things..its better you just do it instead of being put down or told not to by us...just my 2 cents, saves the hastle i guess


...wtf?
[/quote]

Hmm...another reason not to smoke pot.


----------



## BoOCh_nse (Feb 17, 2007)

LMAO!


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

jmax611 said:


> i dont think it would work man....like no offence what so ever but, i dont understand why people that know better ask these things..its better you just do it instead of being put down or told not to by us...just my 2 cents, saves the hastle i guess


...wtf?
[/quote]








[/quote]


















MOTM material


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

Shave a rock for me Ice!


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

lol.....funny stuff


----------



## rone (Jul 10, 2006)

go for it


----------



## chris k (Dec 27, 2006)

BioTeach said:


> i dont think it would work man....like no offence what so ever but, i dont understand why people that know better ask these things..its better you just do it instead of being put down or told not to by us...just my 2 cents, saves the hastle i guess


...wtf?
[/quote]

Hmm...another reason not to smoke pot.








[/quote]Good stuff right there


----------



## CAPONE (May 18, 2006)

Hmmm i say go for it you never know just watch closely


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

nubsmoke said:


> i say it might work for a minute then the pygos will kill the sanch when they out grow him


Mine worked for more than a couple of minutes. In 04' *I (with Pedros help) put 8 3-4" caribe with 10 3-4 inch sanchezi.* They were in a HEAVILY planted tank w/ plenty of dither fish. The sanchezi would inhabit small areas where they could not see other sanchezi. The caribe stayed near the bottom levels, spread out evenly. This tank had the most spectacular feeding times out of all my fish! It is true that the sanchezi would take nips out of the caribe's dorsal fins, I guess from attacking from above. I removed smaller sanchezi and replaced w/ larger ones when needed. This kept the sanchezi at a constant size, to keep up with the faster growth rate of the caribe. I feel this helped keep smaller sanchezi from being killed, hence no casualties. This tank lasted for almost 11 months, until the size difference between the two species became too risky. I still have the largest sanchezi( 7 fish) from that group, and will someday put them all together again. _The caribe are about to move from *that 125*_, into a 240 w/ hopes of trying to breed them.
[/quote]

18 4 inch piranha you say, not to mention pygos AND serras. Oh and whats this you say? In a 125??? that sounds like the worst idea i have heard on this forum or in life ever!


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

Leasure1 said:


> Go for it dude....you are the coolest for trying such a crazy thing. You may be the first to try it too. And it will work for you too....they will cohab for many many years with no fin nips. Hell, maybe they will even pull off some interspecies breeding. When they do breed, let me know. I will buy some fry from you. You should give everyone pointers on how you make such a crazy thing work for you month by month with super cool updates and stuff. Wow man.....I wish I had a tank as big as yours to put one of each type pirahna in, now that would be one cool ass cohab. Maybe I will try it in my 55 gallon. Any tips?


I'm sorry Leasure1 but I couldn't help to feel that there might be just a little bit of sarcasm in that post







.

You want to know what will happen when you put Caribes and Sanchezis togethere, just pay a visit to the opefe site. It will save you money, and might save the fishes life.

Hater


----------



## mikeredbellie (Aug 13, 2006)

i think it will end up messy dont waste such nice fish and money man maybe get another tank if u want both


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

This thing just keeps poppin up


----------



## Dairy Whip (Mar 26, 2006)

i dont understand what ice said whats wrong with what he wrote??? He said try it just keep a close eye on it as you should if your crazy doing a cohab. then he said it wont work blah blah blah??? someone explain we all know it should not work as ice does but he said try it


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

ummm because he said to try it, then a week later said to not try it. thats all there is to it. this topic is old as hell anyway.


----------



## swimosunatedog (Aug 16, 2006)

when i first got my Rhom i had him in a divided tank with my 3 rbp until the rhom's tank was ready. One morning i woke up and the Rhom somehow got around the barrier and the four of them were "shoaling" together with no fin nipping. i moved the rhom out after a few days to put her in her new tank but they might have been able to make it work.


----------



## Eric99 (Nov 29, 2006)

Try it.


----------

